
Ask HN: Best Git GUI for linux? - zenbob
I use github&#x27;s GUI client regularly on Windows. I&#x27;ve seen a few alternatives for linux, but no real discussion as to which is ideal. Does anyone have any opinions?
======
Davidbrcz
I would say Emacs + Magit
([https://github.com/magit/magit](https://github.com/magit/magit)). The legend
says that some people started using Emacs for Magit only.

You can also try this [https://hackernoon.com/be-125-more-efficient-with-
git-60556a...](https://hackernoon.com/be-125-more-efficient-with-
git-60556a1ce971#.88gs7koqx) to some point emulate what magit does with plain
CLI and a fuzzy finder.

------
cjbprime
Perhaps something like Visual Studio Code? Which editor do you use?

------
karmakaze
gitk

